Ask HN: When could or should a blockchain be used as a back end for a mobile app? - Cold_Brew
======
sanefive
Not sure what you mean, but just in case : there is this blockchain based
mobile cryptocurrency called Electroneum. They plan to release a mobile mining
simulator on mobile. Check their website.

------
borplk
Almost never ever.

What are you even trying to achieve?

------
crispytx
Blockchain should only be used when adhering to a hype driven development
paradigm.

------
sharemywin
can a mobile phone have a static IP?

don't you need that to host a blockchain?

